

Idea Gardening: A Primer - mattyfo
http://davetroy.com/?p=547

======
swombat
Excellent article. Seems a tad lengthy at first, but very well written, and
presents some interesting ideas.

One problem with that idea, however, is that it's quite hard to keep 10, or
even 4 ideas growing in parallel. If you're able to do that, yes, your chances
of success are higher, but most of us struggle to push even just one idea
along, let alone pursuing half a dozen businesses simultaneously...

------
mattyfo
Such a great concept for innovation or possibly naming a phenomena that has
happened and is happening.

